# Hands-On Instruction



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

I have gradually started to acquire hand tools, mainly planes and some chisels. I've even picked up the ability to sharpen pretty well from books. But I haven't been able to teach myself hand planing techniques, despite reading plenty on the subject. Any suggestions on courses that don't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## JohnV (Oct 31, 2006)

YOu don't say where you live. There are lots of schools around the country. Let us know where you are and I am sure someone will know of a good place to get help. Joining a WW club is a good start if that is possible.

Good Luck
John


----------



## Lee (Dec 22, 2006)

*Location, Location, Location First three rules of Real Estate*

Hi pbaker, 
Much the same as real estate, the first three rules of learning a new skill. Practice, practice, practice. While it's easier to have some teach you the right way to do something, it's good to learn what makes the wrong way, the wrong way.

Find some scraps, and start planning. Change the depth of cut, change the angle the plane is cutting the board, change the type of wood your working with.

Hand tools will teach you how to use them (or not), if you let them.

Cabinet makers from the 18th century were some of the best craftsmen ever, used only hand tools, and yet when they trained apprentices, they had them repeat the same process over and over, until they mastered it. If it was just a matter of telling them how to do it, I'm sure they would have. :thumbsup:

Lee 
[email protected]


----------

